# Top Tips for Bulking



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

First time bulking so thought I would put this out here 

Going from prep straight into bulk and I have circa 16 weeks until start of new prep with paul on sept 1st for november show.

So I need to make some changes, order of priority being

Shoulder width

Arms

Back width

Diet is sorted - pscarb style.

Just interested in what anyone can suggest - training, supps, odd hints and tips .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hi jem,pretty basic tip here mate but id make getting more weight on the bar each week for these exercises a priority:

Military press

Barbell row

Chins

Close grip bench press or Dips


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Go by the mirror, not the scales  good luck with it..


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm no expert here but I've found that my shoulder width has increased a good deal by focusing on good sets of Mil Press. After the gym last night I noticed the changes in the mirror and certainly think it is due to that exercise. Lat Pulldowns are also another classic for back and shoulders, as is the old seated row.

Heh, I know you won't be focusing on cardio...but why not crack 2000m on the rower, before or after every session. That will give you shoulders, arms and a back like garth!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cheers lads !

Dan - scales are gone - have not stepped on them since 1wk after the show [which is probably just as well, or I'd never grow - cardio bunny would be back with a vengeance]

Alnwick Spider Man Dan [lol]- keep forgetting to do BBell rows - Like them too, think they are a must !

Arnie Press was a good one this week so think I will be keeping that in there for sure

Thanks scobie - that's a staple in my routine so just working on getting heavier each wk if poss

x


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Heavy military presses have been the best exercise by far for my shoulders.

I try for 5 reps with the heaviest weight i can do,love it:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heavy seated side laterals work well for me,along with smith machine military press.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

pea head said:


> Heavy seated side laterals work well for me,along with smith machine military press.


X2 heavy seated lat raises dorian style :thumbup1:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

thank god someone said side raises, if its shoulder width your after then these are key. i find one arm at a time strict and controlled works well. maybe throw in a few sets on a seperate training day too.

for back width i like wide grip pulldowns and BB rows.

for arms, well tris i find dips, skulls, pushdowns best.

for biceps, one arm preacher curls and incline seated db curls.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Saw a video where Neil Hill was recommending a set of very heavy DB laterals. Instead of raising them right up to your ears, you won't get much more than a few inches of movement away from your body, but he rated it. Tried it and you certainly do get something from it.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Hi Jem,
> 
> For bulking keep amount of exercises very low and compound with one assistance. I have followed this the last year and has made massive difference.
> 
> ...


I might give this a go myself..  some good tips on this page.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stay lean- You can't see any progress if you're fat, plus you're more likely to lose the muscle u've gained when u have to diet harder

go by mirror not scales- If you set a goal of putting on X amount of weight in Y so many months you'll end up being fat, IMHO,


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> stay lean- You can't see any progress if you're fat, plus you're more likely to lose the muscle u've gained when u have to diet harder
> 
> go by mirror not scales- If you set a goal of putting on X amount of weight in Y so many months you'll end up being fat, IMHO,


You are a fcuking p!ss taker baz - you know full well it's the first day of my prep :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

We are not amused   

and I lost this thread so sorry for not replying to any of the comments !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jem said:


> You are a fcuking p!ss taker baz - you know full well it's the first day of my prep :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> We are not amused
> 
> and I lost this thread so sorry for not replying to any of the comments !


LOL I didn't even notice the date.. I swear :confused1:

I did think it was slightly odd you putting up a bulking thread when you were dieting but thought I'd reply anyway to be nice :thumb:

Good luck with the prep!  :lol:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Try the "HSS-100 shoulder specialization" routine by Christian Google it , it works


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> LOL I didn't even notice the date.. I swear :confused1:
> 
> I did think it was slightly odd you putting up a bulking thread when you were dieting but thought I'd reply anyway to be nice :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with the prep!  :lol:


I'm avoiding you now :ban: ......I remember what you said last time:whistling:

something along the lines of "this is the last time I'll be nice so make the most of it" .........nasty fecker :lol: :lol:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

\ said:


> I'm avoiding you now :ban: ......I remember what you said last time:whistling:
> 
> something along the lines of "this is the last time I'll be nice so make the most of it" .........nasty fecker :lol: :lol:


Hi jem, hope all is well, repeating a few things here I think but for back width I would definitely work on wide(ish) grip chins, they have helped me a lot and with arms I have found putting more focus on the tri's with isolated movements really works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

